
Show HN: Live Face Detector Using Chrome's Native FaceDetector API - chirag64
https://chirag64.github.io/live-face-detector/
======
captainmuon
At the risk of sounding grumpy, this is not someting that should be in a
browser IMO. Browsers have become monstrosities that only a few giants can
maintain, by including everything and the kitchen sink.

Face detection is a perfect example of what should be a plugin. I'm not saying
it has to be a horrible old school NPAPI plugin. It could be a sandboxed app,
it could be a WebAssembly library, and so on.

Edit: nothing against the OP's post, it's probably cool although I cannot test
it on this PC :-)

~~~
jalfresi
Agreed this is out of control now! And yet still, 20 years later, I can’t
scroll the body of a table whilst keeping the header and columns aligned.

Surely things like that, or a src attribute for csv files, or even rudimentary
charts and graphs for tables don’t even get considered.

Suppose fixing 20year old issues just aren’t as sexy as usb access from the
browser...

As time goes on I connect less and less with browser developers.

------
kerng
Google really is pushing forward what browsers do - I am not sure if that's a
good thing. Especially in regards to privacy and security. Maybe they should
separate browser from OS in some meaningful way. These capabilities should not
be easily available in your ordinary web browser. Same with WebUSB that
hackers can use to mount your USB drives and read data or eg. steal passwords
from things like ubikeys... I know the analogy is a bit flawed, but it reminds
me of all the power that Active X provided back in the day, when Microsoft
tried to make the browser the OS.

~~~
pjmlp
That is what ChromeOS is all about.

------
edf13
Was expecting a link to github proof of concept... received my browser doesn't
not support FaceDetector API (Thankfully!).

------
userbinator
What would normally be already somewhat creepy is amplified by the irony of
having this appear at the same time as the several other items about
SESTA/FOSTA/CLOUD.

------
mutebg
This API is like 18 months old and super experimental, I don't think ever will
land in official specifications. WebAssembley is here so is better to
implement such things with it

------
midgetjones
Well, I'm glad I use Firefox now

------
diroussel
Safari on iOS already has face detection. But I don’t think there is an API
for it.

If you can’t see well and so enable VoiceOver, when a webpage opens the camera
to take a photo the phone will what it sees, “like face in centre of photo”.

It’s very usefully for blind of partially sighted people to take selfies.

Here is a reference:
[https://www.apple.com/uk/accessibility/iphone/vision/](https://www.apple.com/uk/accessibility/iphone/vision/)

Edit: added link

------
sanxiyn
Draft specification is at [https://wicg.github.io/shape-detection-
api/](https://wicg.github.io/shape-detection-api/)

------
runnr_az
I need a butt detector to launch my startup, Buttstagram.

------
pasbesoin
"What could possibly go wrong?"

